# 12' aluminum boat with trailer



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Gone


----------



## digginfreek (Dec 5, 2007)

photo(s) request


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I will post some this afternoon.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Here they are


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

$300?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Are you still interested?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Open to trades?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Open to trades?


No sorry need the cash.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Price reduced to $ 350. need it gone by Sunday.


----------

